# Brown quilt... now it's red



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Remember that "brown" quilt I posted? I liked that pattern so well I made another, in browns and reds, for my Mom. I actually like this one better, but so did she. LOL










First one (Brown Quilt)


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I do like this one! A nice earthy, comforting look to it. Well done.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not me. I like the first one the best. 
Feel free to mail it to me.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!
That is really beautiful !!!!!
Looks like that new machine is being put to good use.
bopeep


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Nice, nice, nice! You have a lucky mama!

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.

I'd need the photos side by side to see IF I could figure out which one I like better than the other.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

geez.....thats BEAUTIFUL !!! You have a talent for placing the fabrics in the right places , and making it all balanced !!!!! I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies . Angie, I added the brown one below the red one. I like the red one myself.

Bopeep, yep the new machine made short work out of quilting it! Pure bliss!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Girl, you're just too good at this stuff!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like them both. Did you hand quilt them? I have peiced quilt tops before but have never put one together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ. I think I may like the brown one just a tiny bit more. Send them both here and I'll live with them a year or so, and then give a definite report back to you:clap::happy:

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I like the brown and red. My mom has one with brown ,red and a touch of blue. That's what I'm going to make for myself. Do you do quilting for other people? Your quilts are really beautiful. :goodjob:


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*They are both beautiful, CJ. I can't pick one over the other. *


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Aaaagggh!!!!! I had typed out a long response (thanks everyone) and what is the deal with this site? It's like every other minute it stops working!:grump:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the red one best, but red is my favorite color. They're both beautiful.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous! I like the red also.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Love them both and I have to say you ARE KILLING ME ......getting all these done so quick.... 
Hey everyone I think CJ has kidnapped Santa's Elves or something... my gosh lady you are just turning these out and they are stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I like the red one best myself darn it, it goes absolutely perfectly with our braid rugs in the living room. I guess I'll just have to make another.

Petsneggs, I've hit menopause (a tad early too!) and with it has come the inability to sleep much. I had a year of wicked hot flashes, then my cycles quit entirely a year ago, and then came the insomnia. I guess though, I've had it amazingly easy from the horror stories everyone tells, LOL. So now I find myself waking up at 2 or 3 in the morning, can't go back to sleep, so I come upstairs and sew.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

CJ - that's beautiful! I liked the brown one too.
You should take all the credit for your creativity - I'm in the insomnia stage and I'm not getting anything that pretty done!

Halo


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are really gorgeous. May I inquire what new machine you have, CJ?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks again... Glenda I recently added (replaced actually) an HQ16 (midarm). I sold my first one when we headed out in the RV, and just replaced it.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, love your quilts! What is the name of the pattern? I've been wanting to do a pink and brown quilt. And your pattern looks like a good one!
grandma chicken
aka Karen in Indiana


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen, it's called "Harvest Mix" by Lynette Jenson, and is in her "At Home with Thimbleberries" book. I would love to see it in browns and pinks, I like that color scheme a lot!


----------

